
Multiparty Session C: Safe Parallel Programming with Message Optimisation (2012) - rurban
https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~cn06/pub/2012/sessionc/
======
owyn
Not new, this paper is from 2012. There's also a link to a google code project
which is a 404 now. On the other hand, the MPI library that they compare
against is still alive here:

[https://www.open-mpi.org](https://www.open-mpi.org)

~~~
jbreiding
There does appear to be a mirror on github for sessionc,
[https://github.com/sessionc](https://github.com/sessionc).

~~~
owyn
Oh, thanks for finding this because I was curious about checking out the code
(that's why I found the broken link after all). I did a quick google search
but wasn't able to come up with anything.

------
agapon
Sorry for the offtopic, but they have this typo, "satatic checking" that I at
first misread as "satanic checking" and got a bit spooked.

